# Question about sewing machines for suit making



## DArtJunkie (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'm posting for a friend, who makes fursuits. She's going through some problems with her ancient Singer, and may have to look for a new machine soon. Trouble is, she inherited the old one from her mother and doesn't know how to go about picking a new machine for making suits. 

Can anyone give their opinions/feedback on what's worked for you? Machines that are solid workhorses that can handle multiple thicknesses of faux fur?

Thanks!


----------



## milleniumocarina (Apr 29, 2010)

I use a Brother sewing machine and it works just fine.


----------



## Karimah (Apr 29, 2010)

Sometimes it's not so much the machine, but the thickness of the needle. Thickness equates to the amount of stress it can withstand. I also have a Brother machine. :3


----------



## NoxTigress (Apr 30, 2010)

Third with a Brother sewing machine.  Mine doesn't get an excessive amount of use, but I haven't had a single problem with it yet over the last 16 months of ownership.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 30, 2010)

Brothers are good and so are Singers.

Just get one that will do the job that has the right amount of "types" of stitching.
My singer (which is broken btw thanks to my kids *rage*), is probably about five to six years old and used to make a lot of stitching types.

Me personally when I look for a new sewing machine, it goes something like this:

Cheapness.
Basic needs.

Just get one that can do the basic things that you need and get one thats cheapest lol.


----------



## Keryu (Apr 30, 2010)

I got the cheapest Brother machine out there and it works for me just fine~ Though I have broken a lot of needles! If I were your friend, I get one that's about $100 to $150 for some really good quality~ And brother works fantastic =D


----------



## DArtJunkie (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, I actually have a Brothers machine myself, and while I don't do a TON of fur work, I do some, and it's *knocks wood* held up fine. Broken needles yes, but when I changed to leather working needles I find I break fewer of them. 

*nod nod* I'll pass along the info. Thanks guys(and gals!)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 1, 2010)

Ya know, I only break needles when I "push" the material through the machine or I sew over the straight pins.

Keep an eye on Joanne's Fabrics for a sale on a Viking. They're tough machines. If not, a Singer in the $150 range will do fine.

BTW, I use a Nakajima Rex industrial machine. It will sew *anything* you  can get under the presser foot.


----------

